# Skill Select Questions



## Coming2Oz (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Experts

I just got the ACS assessment result and am submitting my EOI for 189.

Have some quick questions about skill select, if someone can please help:

- On English language page, it asks for "Test reference number*". I could not find it on my IELTS test report. Is it same as "Test Report form number"?

- My education is from India (B.E Computer Science, BCA and MCA). ACS assessed BCA as equivalent to AQF Bachelor degree, however did not mention MCA or BE in the report.
Should I still include those in my EOI or exclude it (it apparently makes no difference to my points) ?

thanks


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

Coming2Oz said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I just got the ACS assessment result and am submitting my EOI for 189.
> 
> ...


1. yes

2. you can include as part of your education, however like you said you wont get any points for it.


----------



## Coming2Oz (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi imstaying.
thanks for a quick response.

Adding other qualification did not make any difference because you get same points for bachelor / master degree (more for doctorate).

My concern is that can I be penalized for adding qualification that ACS did not access as AQF equivalent?

Thanks again.


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

Coming2Oz said:


> Hi imstaying.
> thanks for a quick response.
> 
> Adding other qualification did not make any difference because you get same points for bachelor / master degree (more for doctorate).
> ...


no, you can only ever get points from one qualification, which in your case is the one assessed by ACS. So in your application put it as your Highest Recognised Qualification Obtained.

The rest of your education you can put as part of your past education but you wont get no points with them.

Just make sure the one you put forward for points is the one assessed by ACS.


----------



## Coming2Oz (Nov 1, 2012)

imstaying said:


> no, you can only ever get points from one qualification, which in your case is the one assessed by ACS. So in your application put it as your Highest Recognised Qualification Obtained.
> 
> The rest of your education you can put as part of your past education but you wont get no points with them.
> 
> Just make sure the one you put forward for points is the one assessed by ACS.



Thanks.
I am a little confused. When i tried submitting EOI, i saw only one place where i can submit qualification from outside Australia. How do i mark the ones i want to put forward for points?

Thanks again.


----------



## Coming2Oz (Nov 1, 2012)

Coming2Oz said:


> Hi imstaying.
> thanks for a quick response.
> 
> Adding other qualification did not make any difference because you get same points for bachelor / master degree (more for doctorate).
> ...


I got back to ACS with my question. They were very prompt, they updated the assessment report and added the missing qualification.

So all good on that front.


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey Seniors,

one of my friend have done *BCA*(Bachelor of Computer Application) from India , passed out 2004,

Can he claim 15 Points for ACS skill assessment and does he needs to show any experience and in-case if he has to, how many years it would be and what document would he need to submit 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jacklin (Apr 16, 2013)

*question*

hello
can any one suggest me that what SEO Method is more effactive?


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I am filling up my EOI and concerned with few questions regarding education.

1.I am suppose to even mention my high school qualification?

2. I hold a diploma and bachelors in Mechanical Engineering Course.Usually a bachelors of Engineering course if of 4 years,because i hold a diploma i got a lateral entry in to second year so it became 3 years for me.So should i mention only bachelors in EOI or both?

Kindly advise

thanks in advance.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi guys,
Please help.i received my letter of positive assesment from EA.i want to lodge EOI now but i can only see my ref contact id on letter.please advise what data is needed in EOI

Thanks in advance


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hi guys,
> Please help.i received my letter of positive assesment from EA.i want to lodge EOI now but i can only see my ref contact id on letter.please advise what data is needed in EOI
> 
> Thanks in advance


Have you completed your EOI lodgement?

Sent from my Micromax A110Q using Expat Forum


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

kludge said:


> Have you completed your EOI lodgement?
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110Q using Expat Forum


hi Kludge which occupation code u have applied to EA mine is 233511 ?..


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

subhasamaran said:


> hi Kludge which occupation code u have applied to EA mine is 233511 ?..


I have applied for 233511/12/13. Actually EA will decide final code. I hope for 233512.

Sent from my Micromax A110Q using Expat Forum


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi,

I have a question regarding the Experience details to be filled. I have total 5 years of exp and 2 years is deducted by acs and 3 years is evaluated. Now while submitting EOI. It ask for relevant work exp. 

There is question "Is it relevant to your nominated occupation"

How should I fill up details in it.

Like should I mark 2 years as not relevant to occupation and other 3 years as relevant to occupation... 

Please help me in this regard.


----------



## esm1985 (May 19, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I have received "Scanned File Copy" of +ve EA outcome letter with watermark "Not for submission to the department of Immigration". EA dispatched my letter through normal mail, even though I requested EA to inform me for courier arrangement. Now I do not trust my country's postal service and I dont know how long its going to take to receive the original outcome letter. Or even if i get it or not.

Now I dont want to wait anymore and want to lodge visa before 1July2014. For that I have to submit my EOI ASAP.

My question

If i submit my skillselect now using the information (Date of outcome) on Scanned File Copy from EA and later on, at the time of visa application, I had to get a duplicate, for which i heard date and signatory might be changed.

Is there a chance that my visa application can be rejected because of this? as the details on my EOI (File copy of EA) will mismatch with the actual document (Duplicate received).


----------



## SHIC (Jan 7, 2013)

Please kindly answer the woork experience question someone. I have a lot of relevant experience but i dont want to claim points for it because i might not have all the documents necessary to prove it. Now, what do i say on the EOI?


----------



## Coming2Oz (Nov 1, 2012)

SHIC said:


> Please kindly answer the woork experience question someone. I have a lot of relevant experience but i dont want to claim points for it because i might not have all the documents necessary to prove it. Now, what do i say on the EOI?


Your EOI should match the experience endorsed by the assessing authority. 

Have you done your assessment? You must have provided relevant documents for assessment. If so, why do you want to exclude them from EOI?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

SHIC said:


> Please kindly answer the woork experience question someone. I have a lot of relevant experience but i dont want to claim points for it because i might not have all the documents necessary to prove it. Now, what do i say on the EOI?


Its fine if you don't want to claim points for work experience due to lack of documentation, in that case, just mark NOT RELATED after you've entered the record in your EOI (Even though its related). In that way EOI won't count the experience towards points...

Later on you may just mention the issue in your Form 80 ...


----------



## SHIC (Jan 7, 2013)

Dear ComingtoOz
it was much easier for me to prove my work experience for my assessment. I managed to get all the documentation they requested and they were satisfied. As for the actually visa application, I understand they may need stuff like bank statements and tax records, most of which i dont have, so that is why i dont want to claim the work experience at this point.


----------



## SHIC (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks Sunlight11. I will do that.


----------



## esm1985 (May 19, 2014)

esm1985 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have received "Scanned File Copy" of +ve EA outcome letter with watermark "Not for submission to the department of Immigration". EA dispatched my letter through normal mail, even though I requested EA to inform me for courier arrangement. Now I do not trust my country's postal service and I dont know how long its going to take to receive the original outcome letter. Or even if i get it or not.
> 
> ...



Please if anyone can help here with his/her experiences??


----------



## GAGZ010 (Aug 19, 2016)

Can I know how years of experience was deducted for Consideration of BCA ?


----------

